

Apple Google Samsung on the Smart Watch Race - antoniuschan99
http://kokonautlabs.wordpress.com/2013/03/23/apples-vs-google-samsung-orange-on-the-smart-watch-race/

======
bdfh42
I have the feeling I am going to pass on so called smart watches.

I had a digital watch back in the 70s when they were way cool but in time
learned the value of a watch with hands - read with the shortest glance and
just think, the display is on all the time and battery life is counted in
years.

I have heard suggestions that a smart watch would tell you when you have
messages on your phone - but my phone manages that just fine with sound or
vibration (as set and circumstance).

Data entry is not a practical proposition - without hooking up via yet another
cable to a PC.

I just cant see it.

~~~
yogKarma
I think we'll see a totally different way of using watches. It'll start with
services suitable for a small device. For e.g. automatic transfer of body
signals such as bp, heart rate; calendar notifications, location based
information, calling services with a bluetooth earphone, etc. Building
'smartness' is the key here - provide a powerful platform and let developers
think about ways of making it useful - you don't really need to be able to see
all the possibilities.

------
checker659
Smart Watch, the new 3D TV.

~~~
antoniuschan99
loool. You might be right!

